# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 410

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 410.

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

Mais où sont donc passés les sévices après-vente ? Que va devenir ma vie s'il n'y a même plus de sévices ?  :Coucou:

----------


## Izual

> Mais où sont donc passés les sévices après-vente ? Que va devenir ma vie s'il n'y a même plus de sévices ?


Ils arrivent ! Demain, même.

----------


## JPS

J'espère que je le trouverai facilement celui-ci, parce que les 2 derniers : peau de zob !

----------


## Aun

A la page 17 il y a sur la droite une colonne vide, mis à part une image en vignette, ça décentre beaucoup le texte sur la gauche à mon avis.

----------


## znokiss

Han, salut Aun, ça faisait longtemps !

J'avais remarqué ce détail également. Je me demande si la vignette n'allait pas 2 pages plus loin..

----------


## Aun

Cette colonne existe sur toutes les pages de test, mais là elle n'est pas remplie, sans doute à cause de la longueur du test.

----------

